# Experience at UHS MCAT Test Examination Hall



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi every one please share your funny irritating troubling experiences at examination hall and your farewell from home when departing for examination center that was a moment


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

It was very nerve wracking. Couldn't sleep all night. For me the atmosphere of the examination hall was decent. The scariest moment I'd say was when I was handed the MCAT question sheet.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

The people pushing and shoving people and some girls even pulling my hair do not deserve to be doctors. They seemed very illiterate and I just gave up, stood to the side while I watched all them shove each other out of the gate. Then I went home. It was very disorganised, shocking and unprofessional.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

Well I felt horrified before the test. but once i was handed over the test, i felt very relieved and thanked Allah.  And all the system here was very good. There was no shoving crowd and no one was pulling each others hair lol.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Well I felt horrified before the test. but once i was handed over the test, i felt very relieved and thanked Allah.  And all the system here was very good. There was no shoving crowd and no one was pulling each others hair lol.


I sat it at The University of Punjab. You must have sat it somewhere else. Trust me, I am not making this up. I was mentally raped that day. Never want that happening to me again. It was scary- like the apocalypse.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

Yea i was not trying to falsify you but was giving my own experience. What's your aggregate?


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

SAMREEN said:


> The people pushing and shoving people and some girls even pulling my hair do not deserve to be doctors. They seemed very illiterate and I just gave up, stood to the side while I watched all them shove each other out of the gate. Then I went home. It was very disorganised, shocking and unprofessional.


lol, life is a race, if you don't run fast you'll be like a broken anda


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Yea i was not trying to falsify you but was giving my own experience. What's your aggregate?


Okay then. You must have been at a different centre. Aggregate for foreign is approximately = 81.5 
Aggregate for local is approximately = 82. something  
MCAT = 923 out of 1100
MATRIC = 765 out of 900
FSC = 880 out of 1100

My new and improved FSC result will arrive within a few days. I didn't send all my documents previously so now that I have I'm still waiting for it and it is set to increase, just hope it comes back in time  There is hardly any time left and they take approximately 2 weeks to a month to get back to you.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i also feel "dhakam paal" of gals i dont know why they become so impatient


----------



## tayyaba hashmi (Oct 5, 2012)

i might have been the only student who slept 10 hours that night2 cups of milk and almonds,had as a breakfast..went confidentially to my center..found my fsc teachers on the gate..just passed a smile and went on..shoving crowd but that didn't annoyed me much..the only gthing that annoyed me was the noise in that hall even during the test..but i still had a control on my nerves..being confident there and having slept whole night were things that lead me to 1014 marks in that test


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Okay then. You must have been at a different centre. Aggregate for foreign is approximately = 81.5
> Aggregate for local is approximately = 82. something
> MCAT = 923 out of 1100
> MATRIC = 765 out of 900
> ...


Well your aggregate is 82.45%. Will you apply for foreign or local seats?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Nouman... said:


> Well your aggregate is 82.45%. Will you apply for foreign or local seats?


HEC SFS and local.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

Hmm. best of luck


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

*My Experience in MCAT Examination Hall*

i gave my test in punjab university examination halls. the traffic was.............ahhhh.... i dont want to remember it. my car had to stop a kilometer or even more from the center. my parents were with me. my father stayed in the car. he was even more scared than me. he kept telling me to calm down and breathe but...... actually it was he needed to calm down. he kept talking and said "calm down..... it wont be so hard ok... calm down thats the key." it was funny and scary and sad at the same time to watch him worry so much. my mother walked me to the center. there were two centers on the same street. first we ended up at the wrong center with only 10 minutes to 8. my mother panicked more than me and if u had seen her walking to my center u would have thought she was here for the test.
when finally after many hurdles (which u are all familiar with) i managed to arrive the center and sat in my seat. soon they gave us our question papers and told us to wait till 9 o clock. but they didnt tell us at 9:01 to start so i started anyway which was risky but i knew they wont give us extra time. at 9:05 an invigilator caught me doing my paper and threatened to cancel my paper. i said then you said cancel the paper of the whole hall cuz every1 had started so he told me gruffly to continue. then he stood over my head and read all the questions aloud and said "hmmmm...... shabash" o the questions he thought i marked correctly and "tut tut tut...... beta u should do some rough work" on the questions he thought i marked wrong. it was annoying. so in felt like minutes the 150 minutes were over. i got out and sat in a tent with my mom who interrogated me like a police inspector abt my paper and waited for most of the people to go and then i went home.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

h.a. said:


> Hi every one please share your funny irritating troubling experiences at examination hall and your farewell from home when departing for examination center that was a moment


 well i did not sleep whole night and as a result i went into sleep while doing aptitude test :cool!: and slept for 10 min or so


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> well i did not sleep whole night and as a result i went into sleep while doing aptitude test :cool!: and slept for 10 min or so


hahahahahahaha same here only i know what i did in aptitude my eyes were close when i was doing aptitude and i didnt read a single question just marking the ans sheet


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

guys what was your feelings when you started to check your carbon copy?????????????????


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

Hajra said:


> i gave my test in punjab university examination halls. the traffic was.............ahhhh.... i dont want to remember it. my car had to stop a kilometer or even more from the center. my parents were with me. my father stayed in the car. he was even more scared than me. he kept telling me to calm down and breathe but...... actually it was he needed to calm down. he kept talking and said "calm down..... it wont be so hard ok... calm down thats the key." it was funny and scary and sad at the same time to watch him worry so much. my mother walked me to the center. there were two centers on the same street. first we ended up at the wrong center with only 10 minutes to 8. my mother panicked more than me and if u had seen her walking to my center u would have thought she was here for the test.
> when finally after many hurdles (which u are all familiar with) i managed to arrive the center and sat in my seat. soon they gave us our question papers and told us to wait till 9 o clock. but they didnt tell us at 9:01 to start so i started anyway which was risky but i knew they wont give us extra time. at 9:05 an invigilator caught me doing my paper and threatened to cancel my paper. i said then you said cancel the paper of the whole hall cuz every1 had started so he told me gruffly to continue. then he stood over my head and read all the questions aloud and said "hmmmm...... shabash" o the questions he thought i marked correctly and "tut tut tut...... beta u should do some rough work" on the questions he thought i marked wrong. it was annoying. so in felt like minutes the 150 minutes were over. i got out and sat in a tent with my mom who interrogated me like a police inspector abt my paper and waited for most of the people to go and then i went home.


But u didnt tell hajra what was your result. i really hate when invigilators hover over your head. just this hovering alone can make me mess up my paper.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

cute said:


> But u didnt tell hajra what was your result. i really hate when invigilators hover over your head. just this hovering alone can make me mess up my paper.


i got 881 .cant say it was all the invigilator`s fault but it was one of the factors. he just wouldnt go away. he even tapped the paper sometimes saying" Beta do some rough work here." especially when i was filling a circle. ugggghhhh! it was like having a bee buzz in you ear continuously. i dont know what was with him. when i told him to go away he would pretend as if he didnt listen.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

When I gave it I found no discipline whatsoever. We heard ringing mobile phones (which weren't supposed to be allowed), and the exam room was like heaven for the cheaters. Students were literally talking to each other and discussing their answers in low voice, while the invigilator was roaming around like a robot. Only tapping a student on the shoulder when his voice got a little louder. I've seen cheating in many forms throughout my life. Though a test like that, which supposedly 'determines' whether you're qualified or capable to study MBBS or not, shouldn't have had such loose discipline.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

h.a. said:


> guys what was your feelings when you started to check your carbon copy?????????????????


i felt like i swallowed a brick or something. first i couldnt breathe properly and then i had this heavy feeling in my stomach just thinking about checking my answers. the internet signals were weak that day so the page with the answers just wouldnt open............... and the suspense was killing me. and i dont how but the news about me giving the MCAT spread throughout the family and everyone especially these distantly related aunties were annoying. they were pushy like anything they wanted to know the result as soon as possible and they just couldnt stop talking about their daughters who were such perfect little angels who topped in everything they did:roll:. and honestly it just adds to the tension. anyways once i started checking my answers i felt calmer. i just thought that whats done is done. i got 881.


----------



## wabster421 (Jan 25, 2012)

The environment was ok. But the invigilators were not good. In first two rows parallel students had same coloured pappers.
I commited 2-3 mistakes regarding filling of wrong answer knowingly. I knew the answers but filled wrong circles. I became a bit nervous but then i filled the circles carefully. The whole exercise of 2.30 hours was enjoyable and frightening as well.


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

When i began to look for answers in the key, that was such a horrible moment i can't tell you inspite of the fact that i had done very well in the test. But i somehow managed to control on my nerves. and soon i came to know that i have secured 998 marks and my fear turned into happiness


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Chachu said:


> When I gave it I found no discipline whatsoever. We heard ringing mobile phones (which weren't supposed to be allowed), and the exam room was like heaven for the cheaters. Students were literally talking to each other and discussing their answers in low voice, while the invigilator was roaming around like a robot. Only tapping a student on the shoulder when his voice got a little louder. I've seen cheating in many forms throughout my life. Though a test like that, which supposedly 'determines' whether you're qualified or capable to study MBBS or not, shouldn't have had such loose discipline.


SPOT ON! Cheaters ahoy. I told one girl that she wasnt supposed to open the MCAT question sheet 15 minutes before the exam and she responded with a look of disgust. Near the end, there was noise so people starting exchanging answers and I looked on in disbelief. Very disappointed. People should be ashamed of themselves. Might be small but these people do not deserve to be doctors. 
I was at national hospital and overheard a group of three doctors discussing the death of two toddlers with amusement. How can someone who does not regard life and have any sympathy become a doctor ?!! That is one of the main characterisitics a doctor should have! Everyone should ask temselves if they really know what it takes to be a doctor and if you are the right person for it! There is no easy way and you cannot just go halfway and stop- you have to be brilliant at it, you have to have all your knowledge on your fingertips and take as much experience as you can without losing regard for life! Just because they are used to seeing death doesn't give them the right to disregard someones' life. I'm just disappointed and disheartened after the conversation I overheard.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

SAMREEN said:


> SPOT ON! Cheaters ahoy. I told one girl that she wasnt supposed to open the MCAT question sheet 15 minutes before the exam and she responded with a look of disgust. Near the end, there was noise so people starting exchanging answers and I looked on in disbelief. Very disappointed. People should be ashamed of themselves. Might be small but these people do not deserve to be doctors.
> I was at national hospital and overheard a group of three doctors discussing the death of two toddlers with amusement. How can someone who does not regard life and have any sympathy become a doctor ?!! That is one of the main characterisitics a doctor should have! Everyone should ask temselves if they really know what it takes to be a doctor and if you are the right person for it! There is no easy way and you cannot just go halfway and stop- you have to be brilliant at it, you have to have all your knowledge on your fingertips and take as much experience as you can without losing regard for life! Just because they are used to seeing death doesn't give them the right to disregard someones' life. I'm just disappointed and disheartened after the conversation I overheard.


Welcome to Pakistan lol. There are bigger problems that the country is facing. You think our political leaders even care about what happens in a test or how doctors talk at national hospital? You are just getting into medical school and there seems to be so many problems! Your eye is going to meet a lot of stuff that would cause more than mere disgust  ...
You either get used to it or quit. Choice is yours because it's been this way for many years. Yes it needs to change but won't until it starts from the top (Political).


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Welcome to Pakistan lol. There are bigger problems that the country is facing. You think our political leaders even care about what happens in a test or how doctors talk at national hospital? You are just getting into medical school and there seems to be so many problems! Your eye is going to meet a lot of stuff that would cause more than mere disgust  ...
> You either get used to it or quit. Choice is yours because it's been this way for many years. Yes it needs to change but won't until it starts from the top (Political).


Well I think these politicians have originated from the people they're ruling on. It all comes down to what a person himself is supposed to do. All we do is look over and criticize what others have to do and what not, and we're pretty good judges at that. If we do something wrong ourselves, we become scapegoats, cuz we can easily blame the politics, the corruption in Pakistan etc.
Until we start this from ourselves, nothing is really going to change. One small step, something like I, myself start hating cheats and stop doing it myself, stop those under my influence, can start a network of purification. (I've been through a couple of experiments like thesemyself, and trust me, it works wonders)
But no, we'll always find a system to blame, how it's so hard when others are doing it and you're been given that 'look'
The top 'can' bring huge changes, but they can last only for a little time, they can't change the corrupted minds of ours.

In the end, life is not about 'getting used to, or quit'. All the great people we hear about, or study, were those who didn't 'quit'. They struggled against the system and came out on top. They were being laughed at in their time, and later praised by generations. Think about it.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Well I think these politicians have originated from the people they're ruling on. It all comes down to what a person himself is supposed to do. All we do is look over and criticize what others have to do and what not, and we're pretty good judges at that. If we do something wrong ourselves, we become scapegoats, cuz we can easily blame the politics, the corruption in Pakistan etc.
> Until we start this from ourselves, nothing is really going to change. One small step, something like I, myself start hating cheats and stop doing it myself, stop those under my influence, can start a network of purification. (I've been through a couple of experiments like thesemyself, and trust me, it works wonders)
> But no, we'll always find a system to blame, how it's so hard when others are doing it and you're been given that 'look'
> The top 'can' bring huge changes, but they can last only for a little time, they can't change the corrupted minds of ours.
> ...


Chachu let me explain it to you again.

You and I, or anyone else on this forum is not in a significantly important position to advocate change. I know that I haven't lived in Pakistan and I'm here to get my MBBS degree like many others and would eventually return to the country I came from to specialize.
Most of the people are overseas here but quite a few are locals as well. 
When i say that the change needs to come from the top that means you need to be in a place or an environment that encourages and fosters change as it's ideology. You cannot stand up for change and propose ways to be efficient when for example, the principal of your college would suspend you for going against the college policy of not indulging in any political activity, national or college wide.

At this level where you're begging these people to give you an admission so that you can enrol in a medical college, you need to either get used to - or quit. You make one mistake and they will pin it down on you for the next 5 years of your mbbs program. Someone who talks change could be of the calibre of Imran khan, someone who has the authority to bring change and clear up this corruption. The mindset will change when policy makers encourage and appreciate student opinions etc. The doctor's strike, the death of innocent patients were all at the hands of these politicians. YDA was a forum to speak about change and challenge the corrupt people, what happened there? There is still no service structure, it will come apparently but right now its all troll.

Another thing, if during the strike you had gone to a hospital and you were refused out patient treatment due to strike, you'd complain here on this forum about how unprofessional doctors in Pakistan are, that for some rupees they are risking the lives of millions. Well when doctor's spoke change peacefully the govt didn't listen. When they went on strike, they still didn't listen. YDA is a forum for speaking change so its justified but criticism would exist both ways regardless of the outcome. You as a patient would diss these educated doctors for being greedy, at the same time the educated doctors would diss the govt for being corrupt and not paying them enough.

You need to understand that at this level, where your future is at the hands of these corrupt leaders and their (admission) policies you are bound to obey them or "get lost" in their words.

I know that students who had awesome marks couldn't secure housejobs because the principal received a sifarish at the last moment for someone who had supple's all along. The deserving student went unemployed while the blue eyed boy went on to do housejob  ... This is what you're up against. Deal with it or leave to a better country. If you want to change the system then get ur degree first and then join a forum where you can voice your concern. Start by giving a vote to PTI - the most promising party to bring change. But i'm sure most of the foreign students here don't even bother to vote.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with the chachu guy.


----------



## shahzaibdx (May 11, 2012)

i am not worried about the test at all because i am fully confident that i can do this. its my second attempt so i knew that no need to worry about time ,i have a plenty of time to do the test . as far as cheating is concerned, you can estimate cheating from this :
one of the student sitting on the left of me got 919 marks ,having 757 marks in f.sc because of the reason that he got same color of question paper that another student have ,sitting parallel to him who got 945 marks in entry test, having 971 in f.sc


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

The guy sitting adjacent to me copied almost the entire paper off of me.  Poor guy. I really did feel bad for him. At first I was annoyed but then I'm like... Who cares... Let him cheat. It's not affecting me in any way. He must've had a lot riding on the test so I felt especially bad when I got a 792. Well... The place was nice and I liked the way they took the exam. I mean... The invigilators were a bit odd but even then I enjoyed giving it... Coming in was a real pain though... Almost suffocating. Surprising to see that the guys behaved better than the girls...


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Chachu let me explain it to you again.
> 
> You and I, or anyone else on this forum is not in a significantly important position to advocate change. I know that I haven't lived in Pakistan and I'm here to get my MBBS degree like many others and would eventually return to the country I came from to specialize.
> Most of the people are overseas here but quite a few are locals as well.
> ...


I understand what you are trying to say, and I know that's how 98% of the people think, not only in Pakistan, but all over the world.
I know we all like peace. We all want it while sitting in our cozy homes, keeping to our business, thinking not even for a mere second for standing up for what we want. Why? Because we all know the path is dangerous;
1. You'll not be given a chance to try something out of the 'norms' (e.g The current norm for Pakistani success is majorly corruption).
2. Even if you're given the liberty to raise your voice, or try something out of the way without getting in trouble, you'll be subject to humiliation, you'll be discouraged by all fronts, even from those closest to you; That you can't do it.
3. You will realize there is risk involved everywhere, people from the current establishment will try to come after you with full force, no matter what you try to do.

Though if we quit there, we lose our 'attitude' to bring that change. Do you think a person who's accepted the societies pressure as a kid will work against them when in power? No! He was afraid before, he'll be afraid then. You think Imran khan's having a walk in the park? Don't you think he's facing opposition on every front? Media, political parties, world's diplomatics; He has to face everything and still believe he can bring that change. Even he has a lot to lose, given that he fails in whatever he's doing.

Look all we need is the courage to stand up for what we believe. It took one man to burn himself in front of a crowd in Libya, protesting against the government, that inspired the rest of the nation to throw him over. Somewhere, someone needs to take a bold step. We are weak, we know that. But at least we should encourage the thought that someone somewhere needs to take a bold step. Not spreading the distressful feeling that we're not competent, that we can't do anything but 'obey' the system until the 'magical miraculous moment of power' comes. Trust me, for such a man, that time will never come!


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> I understand what you are trying to say, and I know that's how 98% of the people think, not only in Pakistan, but all over the world.
> I know we all like peace. We all want it while sitting in our cozy homes, keeping to our business, thinking not even for a mere second for standing up for what we want. Why? Because we all know the path is dangerous;
> 1. You'll not be given a chance to try something out of the 'norms' (e.g The current norm for Pakistani success is majorly corruption).
> 2. Even if you're given the liberty to raise your voice, or try something out of the way without getting in trouble, you'll be subject to humiliation, you'll be discouraged by all fronts, even from those closest to you; That you can't do it.
> ...



Thats a great post but the idea here is not that i don't encourage change but the fact that one needs to reach a position where one can speak change. Imran khan was a celebrity and he used that forum to raise awareness and people supported him because he was worth following. People behind Imran khan are all those people who want to change everything from the top to the bottom. We as general public support him because we see a leader in him, we do what he says, we go to rallies, we cheer for him we collect people who'd understand his ideology. That's because we feel that Imran Khan has the brains and skills to stand up for justice. His whole political campaign is based upon change, a change to show the U.S. that we won't let them bomb our people. Saying all that he doesn't feel half as bad because there are millions of people standing with him.

Tomorrow if i went to the chancellor of UHS and told him about the experience of students at the test we all know what his reply would be. He'd probably be like, do you want me to take advice from a student on how to administer a test for 20k + people? 
Its all humiliation and in Pakistan age is looked upon first before logic.
If Tomorrow I went to the same chancellor as a very learned and famous personality who's gotten civil awards, the same chancellor would listen to me instead of humiliating me.

Ofcourse i don't want to sit in my cozy sofa and be like oh change will come one day. In fact cozy sofas are for people who are coming on this forum and voicing concern sunk in their sofas, having a cup of coffee and taking out their frustration. You really want to do something about this then lets all run for a change. it happened in 2007 2008, went till the courts and guess what? Nothing happend.
I have had the experience of protesting against fsc and Alevel discrimination and it even went on diff channels of the media but our CM said "May in nalaik A level walo se baat nai keronga aur na hee inka equivalence barhaonga"

Judiciary, political, and civil service is all full of people trying to save their chairs sucking up to their matric pass bosses. So first distinguish urself, get a degree, prove that you are worth following and then advocate change! As a prospective MBBS student of Pakistan, you either accept the current system or suit yourself. No point in crying about it. You let go your seat, 10 more will come to grab it.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

guys cheating is at peak i sat like 3 gals and a wall i was very happy that i have wall so no one can annoy me i want to kill those 3 gals  they irritated me a lot one of them have same white paper like me and she sit besides me and ordered me to place paper file on that side so she can copy whole and not stopped to say that i angerly said her "let me do my paper"and she replied me with disgust "kb tak kar lo gi" and gal behind me constantly knocking my chair and asking me and gal infront of me thinks that i took responsibilty of her paper and its my duty to solve that the examiners are very awkward they are not paying any attention :speechless: they dont have watches infact nobody in hall have and i am giving them time check


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Thats a great post but the idea here is not that i don't encourage change but the fact that one needs to reach a position where one can speak change. Imran khan was a celebrity and he used that forum to raise awareness and people supported him because he was worth following. People behind Imran khan are all those people who want to change everything from the top to the bottom. We as general public support him because we see a leader in him, we do what he says, we go to rallies, we cheer for him we collect people who'd understand his ideology. That's because we feel that Imran Khan has the brains and skills to stand up for justice. His whole political campaign is based upon change, a change to show the U.S. that we won't let them bomb our people. Saying all that he doesn't feel half as bad because there are millions of people standing with him.
> 
> Tomorrow if i went to the chancellor of UHS and told him about the experience of students at the test we all know what his reply would be. He'd probably be like, do you want me to take advice from a student on how to administer a test for 20k + people?
> Its all humiliation and in Pakistan age is looked upon first before logic.
> ...


True and true. but again, someone has to take the humiliation. That's how he'll get the exposure, the experience, and the few favorable views (which might grow into enormous support later). If you take the courage to go to that UHS guy and give him that complain, a couple of others grow this sort of mentality, then they'll follow in your footsteps, then he won't be able to fool himself that everything was going on fine (since no one complained). We can go on talking about this issue for ages, though this is not the appropriate forum for discussion. 
btw, I've been to many demonstrations and protests myself. Being laughed at for getting into fights with sons of politically strong people, controlling our economy, for believing that we can bring some change by raising our voices. Those who laughed at me got into fights for mere facebook comments, and girls etc
I wish you best of luck for wherever you're planning to go, but request you to at least believe and spread the idea of personal strength/struggle.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> True and true. but again, someone has to take the humiliation. That's how he'll get the exposure, the experience, and the few favorable views (which might grow into enormous support later). If you take the courage to go to that UHS guy and give him that complain, a couple of others grow this sort of mentality, then they'll follow in your footsteps, then he won't be able to fool himself that everything was going on fine (since no one complained). We can go on talking about this issue for ages, though this is not the appropriate forum for discussion.
> btw, I've been to many demonstrations and protests myself. Being laughed at for getting into fights with sons of politically strong people, controlling our economy, for believing that we can bring some change by raising our voices. Those who laughed at me got into fights for mere facebook comments, and girls etc
> I wish you best of luck for wherever you're planning to go, but request you to at least believe and spread the idea of personal strength/struggle.


Bro i'm saying all this from experience. If you want to do all that you can, and then you'll come to the same conclusion that I tell you of now. No one cares about what you gave at the UHS test or how many people cheat. In 2008 several A level students protested, I was there too, We went to the UHS chancellor gave him a signed petition by over 600 a level kids and he threw it in the trash. We stood at the Lahore UHS office for hours. Dunyatv,geotv all gave us coverage. You know what changed? Nothing  .

Time and again i keep telling you that i am a supporter for any kind of public demonstrations, but it won't get you anything unless you are to be followed. These people who talk about change will not be with you tomorrow when they get admission somewhere. You need to be distinguished in this society to voice change and to be heard. It's not the U.S. where the minimum requirement to be President of US is 18 years of age. this is a third world country where people follow you based on who u are. Not because your views match theirs.

Your fights with the sons of powerful men is a totally different topic and there are countless such stories. Get my point of the change from top to bottom?  Doesnt flow from bottom to top, comes from the top and travels all the way to the bottom. The primary sector is full of poeple just representing the tertiary sector. The top needs to trickle down the positive change.

And there is no harm in taking humiliation. We can all do that, but it won't get you anything unless you have powerful people with you. Powerful in the sense that they are distinguished personalities who have proven themselves. This is how it works in the third world. I know this because i've seen and have tried everything you propose. I once used to think like you and experience taught me that if you want to change something, first make your ground and then propose changes. Remember, Me and you are the minority. Majority of Pakistan is poor and the literacy rate is very low in majority. They can't see whos right who's wrong. To bring awareness you need a leader, and to be a leader you need to be someone. Someone worth following. The people who want to bring change will not just sit in their cozy sofas, we will rise and work for pakistan, once we have the education and support based on that education.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I've certainly failed to give you hope. Just the attitude, my friend. Just the attitude!


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Well I've certainly failed to give you hope. Just the attitude, my friend. Just the attitude!


LOL, you really thought you'd be the one giving me hope? I have ton of that but i don't take out my frustrations on this forum. Be pragmatic not emotional.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> LOL, you really thought you'd be the one giving me hope? I have ton of that but i don't take out my frustrations on this forum. Be pragmatic not emotional.


and you thought I was being emotional? 
I wrote all that cuz you were the one suggesting 'get used to it or quit'. Giving up is one thing. Telling others to do the same is something else.


----------



## Amphetamine (Oct 12, 2012)

^Forum World War going on here.Gonna go with Chachu.
Well unfortunately the students on my left and far right side had the same white question paper as mine and I had finished some 40 minutes 
earlier,boy did they use their 'peeking skills' to take a look at my answers. Some even had the time and gall to REPEAT the whole question to each other and answer each other. Other than that the invigilation staff was nice,they intermittently asked the students to check their roll numbers and eventually when they had collected the sheets,someone had written the wrong one,still they reported it to the authorities in time. The shoving/pushing and traffic problems were caused by us only so cant blame anyone else.

P.S:By sharing our no-good cheaters experiences aren't we bolstering the 'cheater' inside of future Medical students who might stumble upon this thread?
Someone needs to share their experience in which they get caught.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

about cheating lolz....... there was this girl who was sitting behind me. she actually came to give mcat without even touching the organic chemistry portion. i was the sitting at the second last seat and she was the last one in the row. the girls sitting to her left and right pretended as if she didnt existed even when she poked them with her ball point as soon as the invigilators turned their back on her and i dont know maybe the invigilator standing on my head was deaf or something but he didnt hear her. but the hovering invigilator did save me from all the poking and kicking etc from that girl so i thank him for that.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu, I'd love to see you go to a college that doesn't allow cheating, and practices fair policy for all. When you make it to heaven let me know. Until then you can feel all happy about writing here thinking change would take place lol. To burst your bubble you're not the first one entering med school in pakistan.

I said get used to all this trivial stuff or quit complaining because the world doesn't stop for your views. You got too much time on ur hand to come here and vent out, its okay, use it as therapy. Would like to see what you've done pragmatically. I for one have done many things like visit cm secretariat, lead protests for indifference on non fsc people in terms of equivalence.


All you can do is whine about your fights with the powerful sons of powerful ministers. Did any of you go to the chancellor and say that people were cheating and to stop it? Did any one of you call the invigilator to complain about the cheating going on at uhs exam? Did any one of you call the invigilator to complain about instructions not being followed? If you didn't then dont you dare come here and complain.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

h.a. said:


> hahahahahahaha same here only i know what i did in aptitude my eyes were close when i was doing aptitude and i didnt read a single question just marking the ans sheet


same here i did nt read a single qst...and wrote at the end of tht aptititude test that mcat should be abloished


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Chachu, I'd love to see you go to a college that doesn't allow cheating, and practices fair policy for all. When you make it to heaven let me know. Until then you can feel all happy about writing here thinking change would take place lol. To burst your bubble you're not the first one entering med school in pakistan.
> 
> I said get used to all this trivial stuff or quit complaining because the world doesn't stop for your views. You got too much time on ur hand to come here and vent out, its okay, use it as therapy. Would like to see what you've done pragmatically. I for one have done many things like visit cm secretariat, lead protests for indifference on non fsc people in terms of equivalence.
> 
> ...


Leave him alone  haha.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Was trying to educate him with some facts but no use.. He's adamant and won't budge. Its ironic that he's out to battle the mindset of administrators and policy makers. Pure irony.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> Chachu, I'd love to see you go to a college that doesn't allow cheating, and practices fair policy for all. When you make it to heaven let me know. Until then you can feel all happy about writing here thinking change would take place lol. To burst your bubble you're not the first one entering med school in pakistan.
> 
> I said get used to all this trivial stuff or quit complaining because the world doesn't stop for your views. You got too much time on ur hand to come here and vent out, its okay, use it as therapy. Would like to see what you've done pragmatically. I for one have done many things like visit cm secretariat, lead protests for indifference on non fsc people in terms of equivalence.
> 
> ...


So what's the deal with you? I've reiterated several times in the last page that I AM NOT talking about CHANGING THE SYSTEM JUST LIKE THAT. I've talked about changing oneself, and one's attitude towards current system and a change that may take place. You're acting like an ignorant, and keep on coming back to the point that 'system can't be changed by mere people'...

"May I get such a heaven". "First one to enter med school" Did I talk about getting into a heaven? Let me tell you, I'll find corruption in the roots of every single thing I touch. Every single med school I attend. But that's not the point. You're just using these arguments to attack me now that I'm on the upper hand. Its ok, these conditions arise once you start 'losing it'. 

What I've done pragmatically?. Ignorant as you are, you picked a couple of words from my previous posts, involving 'fighting'. You totally ignored when I mentioned "Protests, Demonstrations" and these were the exact reason why I got into a couple of fights. I ONLY mentioned that fight cuz it was rare. Following the Lal Masjid operation (I was in the curfew), I've been to countless rallies, demonstrations, media campaigns. On various issues ranging from Ramon Davis's killings to Afia Siddiqui's imprisonment. 

What I've done personally? an example is that I stood up in my class against anyone who cursed the other. They've all made fun of that. It took me 3 years to get that class speak without cursing. It worked, they respected me for it, they still do. Every fight I've stopped, every tension I've broken, was a positive step on a personal level that I could take. If I can't stop something with my action or voice, then at least I can feel bad about it, that's what I've done here in case of 'cheating', that's the lowest level of Eemaan. You, on the other hand, are discouraging people from doing even that!

In the end you're gonna say "Did you achieve anything?, No"...... Go on, say it!
Even if I achieved nothing, at least I did something! You can enjoy sitting abroad, educating yourself the 'facts'.

Salud


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

my dear fellow members come out of that discussion which our whole country is doing from a long time and result is zeroooooooooooooo


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

when i handed over the test from that moment i started to check my key some 6 questions i compare and discuss with my friends i found idiotic mistakes i did big blunders and from that time i suffer from high temperature and i remember it was maghrib when i wake up and my friend told me key was out and thanx to wapda power was off my bro went to cyber cafe and bring key that moment i was just  when key came i said to my family first i want to take some fresh air i go out at that time my bro checked my first 10 questions and 3 were wrong. then i started to check from bio portion and i found some 22 questions were wrong when official result cames i got 12 more marks  i was veryyyyyyyyyy happppppy and from that day i am enjoying:headphone: without caring what will be the merit :thumbsup:


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> So what's the deal with you? I've reiterated several times in the last page that I AM NOT talking about CHANGING THE SYSTEM JUST LIKE THAT. I've talked about changing oneself, and one's attitude towards current system and a change that may take place. You're acting like an ignorant, and keep on coming back to the point that 'system can't be changed by mere people'...
> 
> "May I get such a heaven". "First one to enter med school" Did I talk about getting into a heaven? Let me tell you, I'll find corruption in the roots of every single thing I touch. Every single med school I attend. But that's not the point. You're just using these arguments to attack me now that I'm on the upper hand. Its ok, these conditions arise once you start 'losing it'.
> 
> ...


Salud you are one stubborn being who wont change his cynical attitude.
You have jumped to conclusions time and again, which in itself is a sign of defeat  . The fact that you consider this argument to be about"losing" and winning shows ur irrational and cunning personality. Just because you've termed this as winning or losing let me tell you that when a person starts using Capslock is when they've accepted that all they've done is whine. By using capslock you continue to whine in a more authoritative way seeking more attention.

I'm not going to argue with you after this because u wont be able to digest rationality. The only reason i pointed out your immature school fights was to tell you that this is not a place for your personal life stories. Its about UHS not about who you beat up, etc.

All you've done is assume so far. let me tell you calmly without capslock that i never said don't change anything. Neither did i ever imply the notion of sit and watch injustice. I said in order for a change to take place one must make ground. My whole argument is dependant upon "prove yourself so people listen when you talk change" This will allow a change to actually take place.
I never implied "sit and watch" attitude. That assumption is the product of your immature thinking. 

It's sad that you assumed my attitude to be all that you think in your limited thinking. its sad that you made all those assumptions just coz you had no substance. 

Now if you keep whining about my accept it or quit idea then yes you cannot fight 300 people in your batch and tell them not to cheat, etc. You could not change people in your school and you think you can change 300 students? Thats not happening buddy unless it comes from the top. That trying will not only make your 5 years miserable but will make you enemies too. And a change will never take place from the bottom like i said earlier. It will always trickle from the top to bottom and not the other way around. So that accept it or quit it was in relation to this. I like being realistic you know. Change comes with leaders, and you're not a leader unless you've gone through the injustice yourself. You need to feel what it is that you need to change. If you can't feel it, you can't be the one proposing changes. 

Salud please scan and upload the receipt for complaining to UHS about the UHS entrance exam. I know that the chancellor accepts written complaints about UHS exams within 7 days of the test. (Its a different thing he trashes them but its all about trying right?) Did you complain? I would've complained if I were you. So again it would be ironic if someone like you did not make an effort to complain of all the cheatings, and cell phone bells that you've whined about in your previous posts. if you did show your receipt instead of whining. As a last don't use this forum to vent out frustrations.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Salud means 'Salute', not my name idiot.

I won't be able to change 300, but I might be able to change a couple. All depends on my positivity. It was nice talking to you. It's upto my discretion what I do and what I upload on this site, so you can wipe out the idea that I'll be doing what 'you would've done'. I'm responsible for my so called 'miserable' years (the ones remaining, that is).

Oh, and when I said 'lose it' it meant 'lose your mind', not 'lose the argument'. I guess you really are an F.Sc Grad.

God bless.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Salud means 'Salute', not my name idiot.
> 
> I won't be able to change 300, but I might be able to change a couple. All depends on my positivity. It was nice talking to you. It's upto my discretion what I do and what I upload on this site, so you can wipe out the idea that I'll be doing what 'you would've done'. I'm responsible for my so called 'miserable' years (the ones remaining, that is).
> 
> ...




This is hilarious. I love how i shut your whining and then you find something else to whine about. 
You first call me an idiot and then you categorize me as an FSC graduate relating FSC graduates to low IQ? Woww..

First learn to love the people of your country then talk bullshit here. 
I could stoop down to your level but i won't be calling you names since you are already in great loss.
You can't upload anything since you didn't complain. All you wanna do is talk crap here on this forum and gain sympathy for ur miserable life. Dont ever come onto a forum and tell people what they need to do if you can't even make the effort to complain. You make me laugh seriously..

It was nice to know what you feel about FSC grads since now they too know what kind of a self centred crap head you really are. I'm sorry to say but your school hasn't done a good job in producing a school of thought like yours. I can guarantee you'll never be successful because of your 2 cents worth of attitude. You will fall very hard for thinking that you're somehow superior to a less expensive curriculum.

I believe that FSC is a very hard curriculum and people who do it are geniuses. I've done the U.S High school just to let you know. So bro stop assuming things. It's a disease i tell you, get it checked out. You need medication. 
You couldn't complain to the authorities and you want to rule the 300 fsc kids by your low mindset? 

It's people like you who are corrupt sitting on the top who say "It's upto my discretion" . You have the perfect attributes of being the next Mr. Zardari. Please keep it up. Oh and in the meantime go pick some fights with the sons of politicians coz these medical students are so interested in your bully life. Grow up, grow up.

You remind me of Chatur from the film 3 idiots. Quite a funny character. 

Now I salute the Fsc kids and U.S High school kids along with the A level kids excluding your dirty personality!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> LOL, this is even getting funnier. He first calls me an idiot and then categorizes me as an FSC graduate. You think fsc graduates are idiots? Woww.. you have some growing up to do.
> 
> First learn to love the people of your country then talk bullshit here.
> I could stoop down to your level but i won't be abusing you since you are already in great loss.
> ...


Flared up when I pointed out your mistakes, eh hothead?. Real mature stuff. I heard they have professional psychiatrists over there. Don't be afraid to pay them a visit.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> Flared up when I pointed out your mistakes, eh hothead?. Real mature stuff. I heard they have professional psychiatrists over there. Don't be afraid to pay them a visit.


Get original bro. Challenge creativity if you know what that means. It's not appreciated that you use reverse psychology on me. It's okay I guess you like to cheat. But then you know, dont have double standards i.e i hope no one complains that you cheated off me


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

hahahhaha and now you've started making no sense at all. Guess you've lost it altogether.
That's Chachu Signing out! :cool!:


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> hahahhaha and now you've started making no sense at all. Guess you've lost it altogether.
> That's Chachu Signing out! :cool!:



Too high for your mental level.
correction : that was chachu who sells corn in pindi signing out.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Chachu and ms1995, I know you both feel passionate about your point of view but please try to tone it down a notch. It's perfectly fine (and expected!) for us to not agree on everything, but when we do disagree, we should always try to keep the discourse as civil as possible.

A quote that I read once and always remember is:

"*Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events, small minds discuss people.*"

Everyone on here is a very capable, intelligent person with a very bright future ahead of them. Let's try to keep that in mind when we do disagree. Let's try to be in the category of those who discuss ideas and not people.

Thank you.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

MedGrunt said:


> Chachu and ms1995, I know you both feel passionate about your point of view but please try to tone it down a notch. It's perfectly fine (and expected!) for us to not agree on everything, but when we do disagree, we should always try to keep the discourse as civil as possible.
> 
> A quote that I read once and always remember is:
> 
> ...


Permaban them...  Oh and it's not fine to hijack a thread and talk about a completely tangential topic.Chachu and ms1995, PM each other if it's that much of a problem. We don't want to hear you pushing your opinions on each others.


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

Hajra said:


> i got 881 .cant say it was all the invigilator`s fault but it was one of the factors. he just wouldnt go away. he even tapped the paper sometimes saying" Beta do some rough work here." especially when i was filling a circle. ugggghhhh! it was like having a bee buzz in you ear continuously. i dont know what was with him. when i told him to go away he would pretend as if he didnt listen.


Wow isn't that a cool score, hope your aggregate is good too. you really had the nerve to tell the guy to go, lols, it is so weird when they still don't care and hover around. no wonder he mite be misleading you in some answers as in you doing it right and he telling you to "rough work". anyways best of luck

And for the people arguing here, i saw one of them saying that's how the system is you have to accept it and the other said people in the system are coming from the people they are ruling on,, iguess i am right. 
But with strong or weak viewpoints on both the ends, has any of you done anything significant by resorting to some of the mud-slinging sort of posts on the 3rd or 4th page. If you people really want to bring change then please learn to tolerate each other's viewpoint while sticking to your views, and not resorting to low blows, i think some people call it culture of tolerance. This is the attribute of the people who make difference.
Few of the most important things we need to overcome as a nation are immaturity and letting discussions spoil into word of wars. 
And ya ms, icaptured this line of yours:You and I, or anyone else on this forum is not in a significantly important position to advocate change.
If we can't value ourselves as anybody important then we can't bring the change. 
And the purpose of my post is not to make anybody feel bad.
I don't want moderators to send me alerts for having rekindled the war.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

cute said:


> Wow isn't that a cool score, hope your aggregate is good too. you really had the nerve to tell the guy to go, lols, it is so weird when they still don't care and hover around. no wonder he mite be misleading you in some answers as in you doing it right and he telling you to "rough work". anyways best of luck
> 
> And for the people arguing here, i saw one of them saying that's how the system is you have to accept it and the other said people in the system are coming from the people they are ruling on,, iguess i am right.
> But with strong or weak viewpoints on both the ends, has any of you done anything significant by resorting to some of the mud-slinging sort of posts on the 3rd or 4th page. If you people really want to bring change then please learn to tolerate each other's viewpoint while sticking to your views, and not resorting to low blows, i think some people call it culture of tolerance. This is the attribute of the people who make difference.
> ...


I agree with Medgrunt, and I'm sorry if i've offended anyone other than chachu. The only reason it went far was due to chachu's superiority complex at having done A levels. It is very important to respect all curriculum.

@cute, everyone is important in their own way however, my idea was importance in the eyes of public (who will support a leader) . I did mention in a "significantly important position".

Peace out everyone.


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

really is somebody's complex an Alevels . Tch Tch. very bad .change it.
anyways
ms, may be an outdated line doesn't mean a lot for any one : 1 and 1 is 11.
i never said or will say about importance in public eye, before appearing in the public eye these people were also not known did that mean they ceased to exist.
If a crowd of several thousands or let's say less hundreds can bring down an important person, or even if a single person can take courage smacking his shoe on a filthy politician face. Tell me who stands significant or in "significantly important position".


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

cute said:


> really is somebody's complex an Alevels . Tch Tch. very bad .change it.
> anyways
> ms, may be an outdated line doesn't mean a lot for any one : 1 and 1 is 11.
> i never said or will say about importance in public eye, before appearing in the public eye these people were also not known did that mean they ceased to exist.
> If a crowd of several thousands or let's say less hundreds can bring down an important person, or even if a single person can take courage smacking his shoe on a filthy politician face. Tell me who stands significant or in "significantly important position".


I don't want to start another open ended discussion here but my 2 cents : It all depends in what context you're speaking. A person who throws a shoe at a corrupt leader, will get acclaim and fame for a little while for doing the "right thing" but people won't follow him/her for throwing a shoe. They will follow a person for his honesty/education/history/social work/community service. Criticism should always be there, that's what keeps a check on performance. 
You need to understand that to be a leader, a person goes through injustice, takes a lot of criticism and continues to survive. When he feels that he's prepared academically and socially to lead a change, he does that! It's as simple as that! You need to have advanced academic knowledge or some experience in community service to create a movement for change. 

What you're saying is that if a person keeps criticizing someone corrupt, he stands out. Yes he does, and thats why we have Geo news and many other channels. To bring down a corrupt leader you need a movement, and people ain't gonna walk with you unless you're someone distinguished (Celebrity, scientist, someone who has a following) 

Just to let you know, there is not one person who needs to be thrown out, its the whole system. To bring a system down you need to bring a new party into power. vote for pti  .

That's all i won't be replying on this thread anymore!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

My apologies to the moderator or anyone else offended (even ms). Medgrunt I strongly believe in that quote, and try to bring out ideas if I find one.
I never intended to say any F.Sc'ian would have a lower intellectual level. I respect the mind, not the curriculum. 

If you try to read my earliest posts in the argument, I followed a very friendly tone, and tried to reconciliate both our concepts by reproducing his point. He had other plans however, and I did get a bit agitated, trying to repeat my point over and over again.

Calm down Majh. It's over.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

I couldn't help it and had to ask you guys an important question. MBBS in Pakistan is an American Curriculum? Is it British? Oh no its Australian? No No, its a full Pakistani curriculum continued upon FSC and governed by PMDC. I used the word ironic 4 5 times earlier and i use it again now, Isn't it Ironic to switch to a Curriculum along the lines of FSC if you don't respect the curriculum? Is there a college in Pakistan that teaches British (A level type) curriculum in MBBS? If so, please do let me know too. 

It is us who decide to do medicine from Pakistan in a Pakistani curriculum comparable to FSC. Would it be right of us to complain that Americans treat us so badly for being from a medical school in Pakistan when trying for match? If we as Pakistani's can't respect our country's national curriculum then we don't deserve to study MBBS in this curriculum either.

Flawed concepts, flawed arguments.

P.S. No offence


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

ms1995 said:


> That's all i won't be replying on this thread anymore!


and then...........



ms1995 said:


> I couldn't help it and had to ask you guys an important question. MBBS in Pakistan is an American Curriculum? Is it British? Oh no its Australian? No No, its a full Pakistani curriculum continued upon FSC and governed by PMDC. I used the word ironic 4 5 times earlier and i use it again now, Isn't it Ironic to switch to a Curriculum along the lines of FSC if you don't respect the curriculum? Is there a college in Pakistan that teaches British (A level type) curriculum in MBBS? If so, please do let me know too.
> 
> It is us who decide to do medicine from Pakistan in a Pakistani curriculum comparable to FSC. Would it be right of us to complain that Americans treat us so badly for being from a medical school in Pakistan when trying for match? If we as Pakistani's can't respect our country's national curriculum then we don't deserve to study MBBS in this curriculum either.
> 
> ...


Nothing that I say will be understandable for you bro. I can expect that, since we're opponents, we won't agree. That's why I won't reply to you anymore.
I can make you an offer. My offer is this:
I'll pray for you.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chachu said:


> and then...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd quote that. I said i couldn't help it because im allergic to b.s.

You make such offers on a regular basis don't you? Its quite evident. Btw if you're muslim you should know that you don't make offers on praying for someone, its not a favour to someone. You dont bargain on that. Atleast leave religion out of your sick minded arguments.

Nevertheless, I reject your offer and make you a better offer : 
Respect your country for what it is, Respect your people, Respect your country's education, and then maybe someone will respect you and give you a spot for specialization. God knows best, you might end up doing FCPS and that would be ironic for the 7th time.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

cute said:


> Wow isn't that a cool score, hope your aggregate is good too. you really had the nerve to tell the guy to go, lols, it is so weird when they still don't care and hover around. no wonder he mite be misleading you in some answers as in you doing it right and he telling you to "rough work". anyways best of luck
> 
> And for the people arguing here, i saw one of them saying that's how the system is you have to accept it and the other said people in the system are coming from the people they are ruling on,, iguess i am right.
> But with strong or weak viewpoints on both the ends, has any of you done anything significant by resorting to some of the mud-slinging sort of posts on the 3rd or 4th page. If you people really want to bring change then please learn to tolerate each other's viewpoint while sticking to your views, and not resorting to low blows, i think some people call it culture of tolerance. This is the attribute of the people who make difference.
> ...


no sadly my aggregate isnt much cuz i didnt score very well in fsc. and about mustering up the courage to tell the invigilator to go away, i guess i was temporarily out of my mind due to irritation cuz i normally dont take such risky steps.

about the word war between chachu and ms 1995, i think they were both right in their own way. according to ms we need to reach the position and status where we can advocate change and people are actually compelled to listen to us and not treat us like retards who are barking nonsense. pakistan had many sincere and patriotic people who seriously wanted to bring change but their efforts were for nothing. we now talk about them as:"wo jo tareek rahon main marey gaey". and people like quaid e azam etc were only successful cuz they concentrated on building themselves first.
and chachu was right about never giving hope and trying to bring a positive change even if its as small as forcing a class to talk without cursing.it must have took a lot of courage to stand up against something thats as common as breathing now. 
but i am offended by chachu`s referring to ms as an fsc grad. i dont think doing fsc is a sign of stupidity and no body has the right to say that.
anyways i didnt mean to start another argument i just couldnt resist butting in.


----------



## cute (Aug 27, 2012)

No hajra you shouldnt feel offended, as long as you are happy with something,here i mean your fsc, nobody should care about any derogatory comments. I didn't read the fsc part in the posts but may be because i mostly swam through the posts. 

Anyways, if i would say one more thing there will spring up more arguements as i see somebody is too hellbent on his/her views and keeps on repeating the same thing over and over again. Oh ya just wanted to say people wanting to bring change, for Allah's sake don't limit this change to the thought of demonstrations etc. It is our religion guidelines(this most importantly),personality traits, attitude, that incorporating in your personality makes you what that makes you. 
When i visit any goverment private departments ,private organisations,in pakistan, i see our politicians' clones sitting everywhere, like there are zardaris, gillanis spread all over, these are the common men, the common people, they are what make a nation, and in our case the nation is called Pakistan. I am not disregarding Pakistan at all, but i mean the leader alone wouldnt be able to do much if people of the nation won't co-operate whether leading in a postive direction or just taking the people down the dumps.

And it is very unfair to call somebody idiot just because they thought a certain word was your name, if you are quitting cursing and talking about it, why not practicing here, iactually noticed that this idiot word was the bone of contention of the jibes flying around.Calling any stranger even stupid, bewkoof etc would be enuf to rile them up,even if myself. aren't we taught in quran and hadees to call each other by nice names. but chachu has apologised. rite?
Oh yaar ihad had enuff of this and now i would honestly back off from this discussion. I hate when i see people of my nation arguing and fighting in a kiddish manner. It is like taking your child to a doctor and just because somebody got into the doc's room before you ,unfairly, you throw your child in a corner and start a fight over that. kon bacha kaisa bacha mera number kahan?


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Chachu said:


> Calm down Majh. It's over.


Sure looks like it bud.  You guys keep at it!Although it's all tl;dr.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> i might have been the only student who slept 10 hours that night2 cups of milk and almonds,had as a breakfast..went confidentially to my center..found my fsc teachers on the gate..just passed a smile and went on..shoving crowd but that didn't annoyed me much..the only gthing that annoyed me was the noise in that hall even during the test..but i still had a control on my nerves..being confident there and having slept whole night were things that lead me to 1014 marks in that test


 Congratulations TAYYABA for securing such marks in UHS. I want to know how do u make it 1014. i mean many of my friends who have brilliant marks in their matriculation and even in their FSc failed to perform in UHS. I would be mch obliged if you told me your method of studying. JazzakALLAH.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

tayyaba hashmi said:


> i might have been the only student who slept 10 hours that night2 cups of milk and almonds,had as a breakfast..went confidentially to my center..found my fsc teachers on the gate..just passed a smile and went on..shoving crowd but that didn't annoyed me much..the only thing that annoyed me was the noise in that hall even during the test..but i still had a control on my nerves..being confident there and having slept whole night were things that lead me to 1014 marks in that test


 Congratulations Tayyaba for having such good marks in UHS. It seems that you are really a bright student, because i know many of my friends who have exceptional marks both in SSC and HSSC failed to do well in UHS. I just want to know from what was your studying methodology for preparation of MCAT. I would be much obliged if you told me about it. waiting anxiously for your reply.


----------

